# Yippee! got my genset back + 1 question



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Took my Fleetwood down to Cobb's Quay in Poole where I had left the genset (Onan Magiquiet 400) for full service and repair.

There were several probs with the unit.

1 The starter motor had burnt out - replaced, £85

2 Moulded breather tube had perished - new one from the US, 6 days delivery £7, or next day for £40 - guess which option I chose (no prizes).

3 Oil leak from rocker cover. Previous owner had over tightened and warped the cover.

Bench tested for 1 hour and running sweetly producing loadsa power.

Refitted and connected up. Would start from the remote in the cab but would not shut down. Chris (many thanx) the very knowledgable engineer
traced it to the cable but could not find the inline fuse so ran a new cable for me. This took him a further 2 1/2 hours. 

As he said "We want all our customers to leave us feeling happy".

Total bill £297

Now to my question.

While I was there I got talking to a yacht fitter and mentioned that my roof although waterproof was looking very scruffy (it looked like someone had used an artex like substance on it for odd repairs) which had peeled in places. He suggested a silver paint available from builders merchants (used for flat roofing) as it was an excellent product and would have the additional benefit of reflecting back heat.

Anyone got any ideas, is it OK to use in this way? My RV is a '95 model

Thanks

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Ian
One question before offering any advice...what is your roof made of?
Cheers
Linda


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Linda

To be honest, I don't know. I wonder if Jimscotland would as he has an ARV? I'll ask. Also the guy did'nt know the name of the paint.

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ian...We have had many ARVs over the years (check out my website).
You will either have an aluminium roof or you may have an EPDM rubber membrane...you would need to get on the roof and check it out as IF you have a rubber membrane you have to be very careful what you use on it, ally isn't such a problem.
Cheers
Linda


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Linda

I had'nt read your avtar before responding  

It will be Tues before I can access the RV

Ian


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Linda he might also have fiberglass.

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Linda he might also have fiberglass.
> 
> Olley


True Olley, forgot that one... 

Best to check first Ian as I've heard of people being advised to use boat paint on RV rooves 8O ....a big NONO if you have rubber..another chap I came across had used household external gloss paint - looked loveley (for about a week :roll: then there's the liquid rubber in a tin you can buy in B&Q...goes on like treacle (same colour too :lol: :lol: ).


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Linda he might also have fiberglass.


Or roofing felt 8O :lol: :lol: only joking ..

Thanks for the wheel Linda .. :wink: Great service as always


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jimscotland

I had thought of that but the extra weight put me off :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Please don't even think about using roof tiles or slates.... They could well slide off on a roundabout and make a real mess of whatever was overtaking you at the time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Wouldn't think painting the roof would do to much good, a darn good clean will be far more beneficial and a lot cheaper... Stateside also sell cleaning products for roofs so it would be well worth trying that route first anyway...

Good luck Ian

Keith


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have been trying to add a pic for the last half hour but nothing appears in the preview

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
It is dead easy to do mate, just that I cannot remember how, but one of the intelligent guru's will be along soon to help out mate..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Honest, this aint my garden path


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

8O 8O 8O EEEk!

I never saw crazy paving on an RV before!! :? 

Seriously Ian, that looks well iffy, I don't suppose you have any idea what they used? Looks more like they have coated the entire roof with something totally unsuitable rather than make "odd repairs", whatever it was clearly didn't adhere very well.

Is it a solid surface under all that or does it feel rubbery to the touch??....I hope its solid as you'd ideally need to get that lot off before tackling it with something else....my opinion for what its worth - anybody else feel free to jump in :? 

Jim...definitely not roofing felt :lol:


----------



## 89481 (May 24, 2005)

Hi,
When my roof got a bit tatty I painted it with yacht deck paint, comes in all colours and is non slip. Use only if fibre glass !!!
Cheers Nort


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Linda

The light colour is what is underneath ie. the original? roof. The grey stuff is whatever has been added and no clue to what it is.

I think it may be fibreglass although it has a slight rubbery feel to it.

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

For what it is worth I think that what you have there is a rubber covered roof that has had something painted?? onto it that has reacted with the rubber and the hot sun has cracked the coating and the rubber it had been painted over....
It definitely looks to me as though the surface has broken up into slab like pieces, are they loose? Can you lift any of the bits?
It looks as though you will have to scrape the whole lot off and clean the roof top and then recover the roof in new EPDM rubber membrane...

Sorry to say that but it is what I believe I am seeing

Good luck with this

Keith


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Kands and thanks for swift response.

Yes the grey stuff is looseand can easily be scraped off.

What would you recomend I clean it with and how much do you think it would cost to recover?

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ian....A replacement rubber membrane is extremeley expensive...I don't know the size of your RV but _at a guess_, the membrane alone for a 30ft x 8ft 6ins RV will set you back around £400.00 before you've added the necessary adhesives and sealants....the necessary installation components are around £200 on top of that.........I'd recommend trying to ressurect what you have before doing anything drastic.

There is a product which might work for you....a lot cheaper than a new membrane but you'd have to clean all that carp off first..........:

Elixir Plas-T-Cote Elastomeric RV Roof Coating
Elixir Plas-T-Cote Elastomeric Roof Coating is 100% acrylic and made for use over roof shingles, galvanized steel, concrete, wood and polyurethane foam. 
It is ideal for rubber roofing currently being used in the RV and commercial industries.
Use for a reflective and protective coating.
Has outstanding exterior durability and is UV resistant.
Expands and contracts with roof. 
Resists cracking and withstands impact.
Non-polluting and non-toxic.
Covers approx. 200-300 sq. ft. (18-27 sq. m.) per gal.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
I wouldn't like to make assumptions about how to remove it without seeing it mate and as for cost... Maybe Linda can get you a price for the EPDM membrane, then you will have to fit it which will be no small feat, to be honest. Once all the old rubber stuff is off though you are going to have to clean the roof itself with something that will remove whatever glue the original roof was stuck down with and make sure that the surface is totally clean and dust free, and all the roof fittings will need to come off to allow the new membrane to be fitted into the holes that are there for the AC and vents etc... I would guess that it will then need stabilizing with some form of sealant??? Then the new rubber roof material will need to be fitted and stuck down???
Remember that the rubber material is fitted under the front and rear caps as well as the side trims so this will need to be properly refitted and resealed with an appropriate rubber sealer...
This is a very big job Ian and not one I envy you for mate, personally I would be inclined to contact an RV repairer in your area to quote for doing the job, the very last thing you need is to have a leaking roof so I guess time is also not on your side either :roll: :roll: 
I really do wish you well with this project mate (as I am sure we all do) and if I can be of any help please just ask...

Keith

Edit Looks as though Linda may have a cheap solution for you mate :lol: :lol: :lol: Certainly worth a go....


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry Ian - forgot to mention...don't use any solvents as these would affect the EPDM.....good old fashioned TLC, soap and water and a lot of patience would be required to remove as much as possible.....as Keith said, some twit has coated the roof with something which has reacted with the membrane. If upon removing the crazy paving you find tears or holes fret not....there is a quick fix miracle cure for it that will repair that too :wink: 

Feel free to call for advice if you need to....thats free :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

If it doesn't work Keith....perhaps we could have an EPDM roof fitting party :lol: :lol: 

Any volunteers?? :lol: :lol: 


Now where's Zaskar??? He's usually up for a challenge :lol:


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks to you both - Linda and Kieth for excellent info and moral support.

Linda, where can I get the stuff you suggested?

I.m going off now - busy day at work tomorrow. Now where's that brandy I was keeping for a special occasion!  

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
The phone call most certainly isn't free mate :wink: :wink: Once speaking to Linda she will entice you with wonderful offers on all sorts of things that you definitely will absolutely need for the RV and then you will spend a fortune :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: But you will have a great RV mate..........

Hey Linda, hmmmm roof fitting party eh??? I would be up for it but we would definitely need some help and ladders and a huge barn to put it into so that it was protected from the elements.... Probably take about 3 days and the jobs a good un :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith

You can get the stuff Linda suggested here... http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi camperion that roof looks a bit like mine without the paint, Fiberglass, if it is its easily repairable, in fact it may not have been damaged at all, someone just didn't like white.

Come to the lincoln show and we can have a roof party.

Keith your going over the top, new roof, remove fittings ect. I doubt you would get any change out of £3000-4000 if done professionally. What are you tying to do, give him a heart attack. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Olley
I will bow to experience here, heart attack??? No just a reality check. Everything on our RV has been done professionally mate, and we have paid the price but in my opinion (and from what I understood from the pictures) there is only one way to do a repair, especially on the roof, because doing it any other way could well make £3 - 4000 look like chump change mate.....

Keith
Ps Just had another look at the photo and you know what I think??? The grey stuff could well be the paint that is used to seal concrete floors, like in a garage?? It can be applied and built up to form quite a thick layer and it will not expand or contract so it will crack. It could well be that it is just this "paint" that has cracked and flaked into chunks but the only way to know is to have a good look at it....


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

As you all know........I don't have an RV.........well I do really I suppose but not a US RV. 8O Well anyway for what its worth.....I would want to know WHY that roof was coated in the first place...........perhaps some leaking???  If it dosnt leak when removed, then it may just need smartning up a bit.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi I would suggest he takes it to stateside or get's duncan (star spangled spanner) to come and have a look. He can then get some professional advice as to what to do. :lol:

My mate's a roof felter 10 year guarantee, could be one idea.

Olley


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for everyone who posted since I went to bed last night. Having read some of the respnses since then I think I'll grab that bottle of brandy again.......hic  
None the less I reckon to try Linda's idea first and see if that works.

Now for some quiet w/ends with little wind so I can do some work on it.

Now where's that brondi, I mean brandie, oh eck you know what I mean

Ian :lol:


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Message to self:

Do not climb ladder onto roof while plastered or you will get plastered - arms - legs - neck - body.

Only joking

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I am sure that Ian will find your suggestion extremely helpful Olley

Keith

Ian (camperian) I will be in Poole on the weekend of 29 - 30th July so instead of all the chat and sarcasm I am more than happy to come and have a look at your roof for you... I am no expert but I will be able to offer you help and advice and then maybe you will be able to tackle this on your own. I have had an email from someone I know who is very knowledgable about RV's and after seeing your picture he does agree with me that something has been painted onto the roof and it is that which has cracked and is causing the problem. He also suggested that your make and age of RV would definitely have a rubber roof, and that is what can be seen beneath the offending cracked material.
So all we have to do is get the rubbish scraped off and sort out the roof itself, maybe Linda's professional advice will come into play here....
This is a serious offer I am making so please PM me if you want to take me up on it mate.....

Keith


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Keith

You have mail, YES PLEASE is the answer and looking forward to the meet

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just checking Kieth,

Did you receive my email



Linda

I am a thicko or what!
You are the person I have to contact about waste hoses on ARVs

Do I have to measure the diameter of the downpipe?

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Ian!!

I'm not allowed to say too much about what you should speak to me about but it would be better if you click the WWW box at the bottom of my post or the email link. 8) 
In answer to your question, the standard RV dump outlet is 3" in diameter and there are several hose options available.

Regards
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
Got your email mate and I am sending you a PM now......

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sort him out Keith :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We're only on the other end of the blower should you need us :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Linda
May need to call you when I am there, OK to call on a weekend???

You know it makes sense :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

No probs Keith, the mobile is always switched on.......

I may not answer it but it will be switched on :lol: :lol: 

Seriously, if we can help we will  

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Linda 

Many thanks for tel. chat today. I searched every locker (see new post LPG tank levels) for the waste hose and cap and found it in the farthest from the drain locker.

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Ian

No probs...best check it for leaks before you embark on your trip though....you know where we are if you need us
Best regards
Linda


----------

